# caprice spindles on G body



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok ive heard of people runing them,is it a straight bolt in to a 85 regal? or will i need to change something???


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

this is top secret hard to find a strait answer but i know!!!


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

good for big brakes


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 19 2005, 06:49 PM~4034414
> *Ok ive heard of people runing them,is it a straight bolt in to a 85 regal? or will i need to change something???
> *


They go right on but the lug nuts will be different thread and they will make ur wheels stick out more


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 19 2005, 08:41 PM~4035150
> *They go right on but the lug nuts will be different thread and they will make ur wheels stick out more
> *


so my brakes will bolt up no problem?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I have never heard of this. :dunno:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

YES, CADDY'S ARE ALSO THE SAME. YOU WILL HAVE TO GRIND THE CALIPERS DOWN TO FIT THEM 13'S THOUGH


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 19 2005, 09:07 PM~4035294
> *so my brakes will bolt up no problem?
> *


go get the whoel set up form the junk yard calipers rotors spindles and put the whoel complete spindle on hook up brake line belad brakes and ur set u may need to re allign the car too if ur running 13's use caprice parts if ur running 14's or bigger :uh: use cadi parts


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

82 Ddelta 88' spindles the same as caprice,but i think the bolt patterns the same sas the regals and the cuttlass.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 19 2005, 09:39 PM~4035451
> *go get the whoel set up form the junk yard calipers rotors spindles and put the whoel complete spindle  on hook up brake line belad brakes and ur set u may need to re allign the car too if ur running 13's use caprice parts if ur running 14's or bigger :uh:  use cadi parts
> *


thanks im runing 13's,ima just take all the suspension off a caprice,can i use my brakes or do i use the caprice brakes?and are caprice a-arms the same?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 20 2005, 02:06 PM~4039975
> *thanks im runing 13's,ima just take all the suspension off a caprice,can i use my brakes or do i use the caprice brakes?and are caprica a-arms the same?
> *


If ur runing caprice spindles you have to use the caprice brakes same with cadi part if u use the cadi spindles then u have to use the cadi brakes caprice arms onthe other hand are the same length as stock g body arm with 1" extension and you have to modify the caproce upper a arm to fit the g body you have to use the g body a arm bad and cut and notcht he caprice arm and pump it in at the top so the g body a arm shaft will fit it just stick the spindles on for now see how u like that stance the spindles will make it look like u have extended arms even if u dont


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 20 2005, 02:10 PM~4040017
> *If ur runing caprice spindles you have to use the caprice brakes same with cadi part if u use the cadi spindles then u have to use the cadi brakes caprice arms onthe other hand are the same length as stock g body arm with 1" extension and you have to modify the caproce upper a arm to fit the g body you have to use the g body a arm bad and cut and notcht he caprice arm and pump it in at the top so the g body a arm shaft will fit it just stick the spindles on for now see how u like that stance the spindles will make it look like u have extended arms even if u dont
> *


thanks,im going to just run the caprice spindles and brakes and shit,ill leave me my stock upper and lower a-arms. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 19 2005, 11:09 PM~4035306
> *I have never heard of this.  :dunno:
> *



:0 :0 :uh: :0 


















:roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 20 2005, 05:30 PM~4040219
> *:0  :0  :uh:  :0
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

<-----------YEAH THAT'S WHAT I RUN STOCK G-BODY UPPERS AND CADDY SPINDLE SET-UP THEY SEEM TO BE WORKIN GREAT WE RUN THEM ON ALL OUR HOPPERS,,,,


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 20 2005, 02:36 PM~4040284
> *<-----------YEAH THAT'S WHAT I RUN STOCK G-BODY UPPERS AND CADDY SPINDLE SET-UP THEY SEEM TO BE WORKIN GREAT WE RUN THEM ON ALL OUR HOPPERS,,,,
> *


thanks,how much height difrence is there? like an inch?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

YES ABOUT 1.5 INCHES GOOD LUCK MAN,,


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

you well also get a higher lock up by swithing them , works for me


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 20 2005, 12:09 AM~4035306
> *I have never heard of this.  :dunno:
> *



me either. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


and i've never done it to a car before. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 





















































because I used Cadillac Spindles. with Impala upper a-arms.


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

how much extention does the caprice spindles give?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

A GOOD IDEA WOULD BE TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GO WORK ON A CAR.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 21 2005, 01:46 PM~4046499
> *A GOOD IDEA WOULD BE TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GO WORK ON A CAR.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 21 2005, 11:46 AM~4046499
> *A GOOD IDEA WOULD BE TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GO WORK ON A CAR.
> *


TELL ME HOW MUCH EXTENTION ITS GOING TO GIVE ME AND I WILL GO TO THE AUTO WREAKERS RIGHT NOW AND SHOW PIC BY PIC HOW ITS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mJr-Regals4lyfe_@Oct 21 2005, 04:09 PM~4046644
> *TELL ME HOW MUCH EXTENTION ITS GOING TO GIVE ME AND I WILL GO TO THE AUTO WREAKERS RIGHT NOW AND SHOW PIC BY PIC HOW ITS DONE :biggrin:
> *



caddy spindles, with impala arms is 1" extension.


i've never done caprice spindles.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 21 2005, 12:46 PM~4046499
> *A GOOD IDEA WOULD BE TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GO WORK ON A CAR.
> *


send me the parts and ill start :biggrin: ima go pick up the parts in like a week ill let yall know how it goes


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 21 2005, 12:58 PM~4047026
> *send me the parts and ill start :biggrin: ima go pick up the parts in like a week ill let yall know how it goes
> *


same here only im going to get the parts tomorow


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 20 2005, 05:36 PM~4040284
> *<-----------YEAH THAT'S WHAT I RUN STOCK G-BODY UPPERS AND CADDY SPINDLE SET-UP THEY SEEM TO BE WORKIN GREAT WE RUN THEM ON ALL OUR HOPPERS,,,,
> *



we'll have to try that on my friend's G-body...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thats the best thing you could do if your hopping you could keep your bumpers on :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 02:24 PM~4047261
> *thats the best thing you could do if your hopping you could keep your bumpers on :cheesy:
> *


aww man,forget it i hate bumpers :biggrin:


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

THE CAPRICE SPINDELS WILL GIVE MORE SPRING ROOM AND THE WHEELS WILL BOW LIKE AN INCH EXTINSION.BUT MAKE SURE THEY DONT COME OFF A WAGON BECAUSE THE ROTORS ARE BIGGER AND 13S WONT FIT.I USE CAPRICE BRAKE HOSES THEY ARE LONGER THAN G BODIES.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 05:24 PM~4047261
> *thats the best thing you could do if your hopping you could keep your bumpers on :cheesy:
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

so a belly split with the caprice arms is already a massive toe... then through on the spindles and my shit will ride on the rim.... DAMN.... :uh:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

it wont ride on the rim, but it will look mean, and it will almost eliminate your belly from slapping the ground when hopping (not that it ever should anyways) but were not all equally good on the switch :biggrin:


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

y wood you wont to do that i can see the uper a arms but y the spindels


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

fit more coil, raise the front of the car higher/ add extension


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i heard 64 impala a-arms with caprice spindles can get a g-body up a lot higher


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

this is true, the front will have more lockup


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

show pics of g-bodys with caprice spindles


----------



## GbodyKing (Oct 16, 2005)

im hittin up the junkyard this weekend gettn caprice spindles, are a arms on a 59 chevy the same as a 64????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GbodyKing_@Oct 24 2005, 04:40 PM~4063138
> *im hittin up the junkyard this weekend gettn caprice spindles, are a arms on a 59 chevy the same as a 64????
> *


59 impala belair or bscayne yes


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GbodyKing_@Oct 24 2005, 04:40 PM~4063138
> *im hittin up the junkyard this weekend gettn caprice spindles, are a arms on a 59 chevy the same as a 64????
> *


u going to do it to the cutty in ur avatar clean cutty homie :biggrin:


----------



## GbodyKing (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah i am i found a arms for a 59 biscayne and spindles off a caprice, the uppers are currently 3/4" ext need more though frames not holdin up to good. :uh: crossmember is wrapped now but it is to late i just got a new frame i will be doin a complete wrap eventually but for now ima put thhe arms and spindles on the old give it a good look till i get the new frame under there. thanx for the input and the comp. :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GbodyKing_@Oct 25 2005, 06:44 PM~4070632
> *yeah i am i found a arms for a 59 biscayne and spindles off a caprice, the uppers are currently 3/4" ext need more though frames not holdin up to good. :uh:  crossmember is wrapped now but it is to late i just got a new frame i will be doin a complete wrap eventually but for now ima put thhe arms and spindles on the old give it a good look till i get the new frame under there. thanx for the input and the comp. :biggrin:
> *



do u plan on doing a belly split on the new frame


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

cuz you should.........


----------



## GbodyKing (Oct 16, 2005)

I've thought about it but I've never done it not xactly sure how its done


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)




----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Oct 22 2005, 09:34 AM~4047689
> *THE CAPRICE SPINDELS WILL GIVE MORE SPRING ROOM AND THE WHEELS WILL BOW LIKE AN INCH EXTINSION.BUT MAKE SURE THEY DONT COME OFF A WAGON BECAUSE THE ROTORS ARE BIGGER AND 13S WONT FIT.I USE CAPRICE BRAKE HOSES THEY ARE LONGER THAN G BODIES.
> *


so this means u dont have to put pockets on da lower a-arms


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Oct 22 2005, 11:01 PM~4053734
> *show pics of g-bodys with caprice spindles
> *


Here's one.








1 inch arms. :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Are those G-Body arms on those caprice spindles?


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 7 2005, 06:14 AM~4149024
> *Here's one.
> 
> 
> ...


how tall are the springs and what size?


----------

